# Milton Steam Era 2016 Video



## TractorCurt (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGT-QKwxy1Y[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! I love this sort of vintage antique stuff! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing walk thru yester years. :thumbsup:


----------

